
Imagine flying from New York to London in under an hour - evo_9
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/14/imagine-flying-from-new-york-to-london-in-under-an-hour/?hpt=hp_c2
======
toomuchcoffee
Nice toy. Anyone know anything about its greenhouse emissions and/or full-
lifecycle carbon footprint? A few stabs at keyword searches don't seem to
bring up much on the topic.

